# Projector Project help.



## Rejectbaby (May 14, 2004)

Hey guys, i wahed on down from Altimas.net. Just saying hello and asking you to look at something. 

okay the summer is here and im looking to upgrade my car once again. So i was looking to get a HID kit and projectors. I was also looking to make a widebody kit for myself. I know, sounds crazy, so i asked jeff and he said "listen noob, you need to go read books first." so i ordered up some books on how to fiberglass/carbon fiber. I got a pretty good understanding and i can now appreciate what jeff is going through. Its a very hard process which takes a lot of time. so this kinda made me realize, the kit is not gona be possible for now, i need to think on a smaller scale. A briliant idea came to me, why not make myself some headlights. See with fiberglass, i would need to make a template anyway, so i figured well, i can market these then, since there was a template already, i can make many at once. I was not going to bring any of this up untill i actually made my own, but ive already run into several problems. I need some help. 

okay here are the projectors ive ordered for my car. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...2478130993&rd=1

1. WHOEVER "A NEW BEGINNING" is on ebay, i hate you! this jerk, comes along and raises the bid price to 350!!!!! i couldve walked away with the set up for $100!!!! ::tears:: oh well i think its worth it, for projectors, ballasts, bulbs, ignitors... right? 
2. i ordered a spare head light, need to work on this first and see if i make mistakes. 
3. ordered fiberglass stuff. resin and cloth. 
4. picked up some plaster to make my mold.
5. finally, bought a new rotary kit to help cut the mold with percision.

anyway this is what i need help with. I need to know the following things, if you can help me out in some way, i would really appreciate it. 

what resin should i use? i went with 635 thin epoxy resin. should i get a different one, maybe 150 epoxy? or should i get polyester resin?

next question. i went with fiber cloth over fiber mat. i want better quality. is it worth it? should i just go with mat? i got 10oz E glass. thats pretty heavy duty accordig to them. should i get a different class?

Finally, the most important question of all. I need some designs, or some ideas for this. I was thinking a 2 sperate bulb set up. no halos around the projectors. I would appreciate it if you guys can submit some ideas or pics. 

anyway, i hope you guys will help me a lil bit with this. I mean if you wanna be a jerk and flame me forwhatever reason then whatever, but i would appreciate any help i could get. im not making any promises about anything, but i thought projectors for the altima community at a very very low price wouldve been nice. if no one wants to help, thats cool, ill just make one for myself.

here is what i was working on today...


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

have you asked peterson for help?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wassup rejectbaby!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What is Cory going to do for him? He is not a body guy, a fabricator, or even an auto customizer. No offense to him or his car, but he doesn't really have anything unobtainable or that is anyone wouldn't be able to get off the shelf on his car.

The headlight issue is something that would be too costly to produce correctly and still have a significant earning over cost ratio. I don't think it a matter of the actual rear housing but the lens itself. Also remember that the headlights have to be DOT and NHTSA approved to be for sale to the public. Also most headlamps are injection molded plastic with special reflective coatings on a specially shaped surface even with many projector lamps. Customizing your own car is another story but as a business is concerned several legal factors are involved. I'm not saying that you shouldn't try to build your own because innovation is a great thing but try doing some more research on headlamp design. Just my thoughts.

Good luck with your project and I am looking forward to seeing your finished project.

Troy


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> What is Cory going to do for him? He is not a body guy, a fabricator, or even an auto customizer. No offense to him or his car, but he doesn't really have anything unobtainable or that is anyone wouldn't be able to get off the shelf on his car.


actually, I totally agree w/ you. He does lack those things mentioned. however, he did fab a very sick pair of projectors for his car.


----------



## Rejectbaby (May 14, 2004)

heeeyyy i know you guys! hehe. 

UPDATE: 

1. i just paypaled $375 to the projector person. dear god i hope this is not a scam sort of deal or else im out of a lot of money. im am most certainly going to need help with wiring, since i dont know crap. I knew i shouldve payed attention in physics. 

2. I should be receiving my spare light soon also. 

3. decided to wait on the rotary tool purchase and the plaster purchase. i think ill order the rotary tool from harbor freight.

4. the design at this point will not be the final one. im not sure how large the projector i ordered is so i am going to have to wait to design my light set up. depending on the size, im going to have to base the design on the size. also i doubt very much i will use these projectors to mass produce lights for everyone. since mercedes projectors are very expensive and hard to find, they would not be economical. remember my goal is to make this dirt cheap if possible. one of the biggest reasons im doing is, i know when professional markets see that the projectos do sell, if thy ever even get made. they will probably make their own for cheaper than me and maybe even a better design. yes this is my overall goal. im not doing this for a business venture, since i stand to make almost no profit from this and the market is very very small. this is a labor of love for me.


----------



## Rejectbaby (May 14, 2004)

i know about hids just fine, but the wiring involved is where im gona need help. the design im going with is a 2 bulb design, seperate for high/low beam. the high beam will be towards the middle of the car, the first bulb and the low one (projector) will be to the outside and finally inthe corner the side markers obviously. i would like to keep the stock bulbs for high beam purposes, that means they only turn on when high beam are on, so im gona have to talk to some electical guys. i wanna be able to provide a plug and play application at the absolutely cheapest price. right now im researching a projector dealer, i wanna buy them whole sale, this will cut down cost. but im getting ahead of myself now and getting too excited, i can see a very very hard project ahead of me. 

thanks for the comments guy.

here is the design im looking at so far. obviously its not a very good pic and its off by a lot. but this is just a geral idea.


----------



## JMLaltima (Sep 18, 2003)

those look sweet.....cant wait to see what they look like when they are done....a good write up would be awsome


----------



## Rejectbaby (May 14, 2004)

UPDATE: Hid kit has arrived in the mail. everything looks flawless except however there is a problem. this seller is getting on my nerves, he didnt include one of the bulbs and the small black bracket that holds the bulb to the propjector. 

im uploading pics soon. i need to test this right away and see if it atleast works.

oh and i can see now the difference between bi xenon projectors and single beam projectors. there is an electronic arm attached to the projector which open its up for more light. ill how you in the pics, its pretty cool. 

i just hope i can clear this mess up. now it looks like a new bulbs might be another $100... i am not happy.



okay here are the projectors and bulb (just one) as you can see im missing the other bulb and that black piece that holds the bulb into the projector. where would i get these from? 











you can see here that this is what makes it a bi xenon. this is the electronic flap that opens up when you turn your high beam on. its attached to a motor, i duno if you can make that out in the pic. im holding the flap semi open with my finger.











This is the one bulb i received. i dont even know if it works. i need to this this kit right away. the writing on the bulb reads. 
PHILIPS GERMANY
D2S 35W 85122
03V DOT C119











The ballasts. i have no clue about wiring so i dont know what im going to do about any of this. 










This is the ballast up close. it says made in france... i duno what thats all about, i thought it should be made in germany also.


----------



## Rejectbaby (May 14, 2004)

okay guys, ive been resreaching all this time. going from website to website and forum to forum. Ive been on many many forums. It was my luck that i happened to buy a complicated kit which is fairly new. this kit really is for car which have seperate set up for high beam and low beam, and it combines it into one. so thats where my headaches comes in. this is from a M3 E46. 

anyway after lots and lots of searching. ive made my own diagram. what i need is for you electrical guys to check it. if im using the right stuff and if i have my set up right. also try your best to fill in the blanks. i still dont know one of the connections and its a major problem


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow, youre darker than i thought.  always thought you were white.
anyways, isnt there a way to separate the high beam wiring from the low beam wiring on the altima? youd have a common ground for both and then your power wires would be where the difference is at. thats sorta the way the projectors are connected on my car. my 240, not the altima. which btw, was a single bulb high/low beam setup before the silvia conversion.
i see a problem with my post, lol. im not thinking about the ballast in my idea...


----------

